

Show HN: The Bible on cryptic code (or why you should cargo cult) - yawboakye
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+Corinthians+8%3A9-11&version=ESV

======
Piskvorrr
I fail to see the connection, could you please explain?

